# First handgun



## Miller3200 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all... I'm new to handguns and am currently looking for my first one. I'm a bigger guy and not afraid of a bigger gun. I'm thinking about a .45. The glock 30 looks like a nice gun and I've heard alot of good things about it. I'm only worried about the smaller size. Just wondering about this gun and if anyone has a suggestion on other brands/models to look at. I'm looking to spend around $500. I will be using this gun for target shooting outback and for home defense. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

For targets and HD, you don't mention concealed carry, I think the Glock 30 is a bit on the small side. It will work though. I'd explore larger frame sizes. Glock 21 for instance. You might do well to consider the Springfield XD series as well, they are comparable in price & style. Check Out the Stoeger Cougar as well, they are old school metal frame Beretta's manufactured in Turkey, well made and very good value. There are a number of good guns that can be found in your price range. If possible, go to a range and rent several different models and see which you prefer. 
I also recommend that you seek some sort of handgun familiarization training if you're a complete handgun novice. This may also help you in you search.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The best advice I could give is go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the internet or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you. Everyone has a different opinion about which guns are the best. It will ultimately depend on your intended use of the gun, how it feels in your hand, amount you want to spend, etc.

+1 Stoeger Cougar


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

In addition to the other excellent advice that's been given so far, I'd add that you might want to consider the Glock 21. You say that you are a bigger guy and I think that you might want to consider the Glock 21, especially if you are looking for a pistol for range use and home defense, but not concealed carry. The longer sight radius of the 21 compared to the 30 will likely be a boon to you at the range and a 21 would likely give you more options for a laser or weapon light if you are so inclined. Also, the 21 would develop a little more muzzle velocity and energy than the 30, given the longer barrel.

The first two pistols that I ever purchased are Glocks and I really like the design, the reliability and the ease of cleaning and maintaining them. However, it's true that only you can determine if a Glock is the right the pistol for you. Handle and hopefully shoot as many pistols as you can before you make your decision.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Please be advised that the Glock "safety" is on the trigger. For that reason, I would not recommend it to a beginner. I am old old school, and still believe the revolver to be the best "first gun." Safe, reliable, simple manual of arms and not ammo or limp wrist sensitive. A hi-capacity .45ACP may tend to give you that "invincible" TV gun feeling and the last thing you want is to become one of the many spray and pray folks out there. As always, just my humble opinion, so far I don't think I've ever yet talked a guy into a revolver when he wanted that "automatic". Good luck, other wiser folks here to help you.
Regards,
Eli


----------



## k4swb (Jul 11, 2009)

I own a G30 and it is a good gun. It is not a good range gun. With a full magazine the G30 is fairly comfortable to shoot but as the ammo is expended, it becomes really top heavy and the recoil is quite whippy. As the last few rounds are shot the recoil may become uncormfortable. It doesn't actually hurt but the gun grip is so light with just a few rounds in it and the slide is quite heavy so the gun moves around quite a bit. With parctice the G30 can be shot extremely well but for a range/house gun I think the G21 to be a better choice in the .45 ACP.
Also for people with big hands the Ruger P90 makes a good range gun. The P90 was my favorite range/house gun until i recently picked up a Taurus 24/7 OSS DS .45. I managed to put over 1000 flawless rounds through the OSS before the weather got too cold, windy and snowy here for this old boy to shoot outside.


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the G30 and it is a good high capacity carry gun. I agree with the poster that said it is a bit 'whippy' as the mag is expended. If you are buying just for range use the G21 would be a good choice. I tend to favor 'Commander' size handguns and that is why I have the G30. If I were to buy a 10MM (which I do have the itch for) I would go with the full size.

Correct answer to the original posters question? Go to a range that rents guns if one is available and try for yourself.

Good Shooting !!


----------



## Shin71 (Nov 17, 2010)

Miller3200 said:


> Hello all... I'm new to handguns and am currently looking for my first one. I'm a bigger guy and not afraid of a bigger gun. I'm thinking about a .45. The glock 30 looks like a nice gun and I've heard alot of good things about it. I'm only worried about the smaller size. Just wondering about this gun and if anyone has a suggestion on other brands/models to look at. I'm looking to spend around $500. I will be using this gun for target shooting outback and for home defense. Thanks for all your help.


If you are new to handguns then take special attention with Glocks, especially since you plan on one of dual uses being home defense (this too means loaded). Glocks do not have safeties, the trigger does not count, if you have a hot gun (round in the chamber) then expect it to go off if something gets in front of the trigger.

Glocks can be as good as any other gun for home defense but because of the their lack of safeties it might not be a best first pistol unless you are willing to take extra precautions. Take a gun class, NRA has a good one, then take a home defense class involving firearms; they are out there and practice - practice - practice.

I am a Glock fan, I have a Model 23 that I carry on a daily basis and use as a Reserve Police Officer, I have been to the armorer's school, they are good guns but, in my own opinion.

If you have children in your house whether they are yours or belong to someone else then you have to take into account that they will (Murphy's Law) find it if unattended. A gun safe is the best plan in this case....

Before jumping into a Glock (again, I am a Glock shooter), without prior experience, you might want to try a more conventional gun like a Smith or Sig that has all the safeties on it because if you can handle one of those well with all the extra functions (mag safety, external safety, de-cocker and so on) that using a Glock will be even easier, especially in a high stress situation.

My .02 only.


----------



## tuf8seconds (Sep 2, 2010)

G31 (357sig.)....then you have some big power for them big hands. I may be the only one that likes Hi Power...but, I think it's the only way to go (if some's good, more's better)!!!!!


Keep on Glockin'


----------

